# Going to the Lease Alone



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Who likes going to the lease and being out there by yourself? I used to go alone a lot till I stepped a hole and Twisted my ankle and was 200 yrds from my 4 wheeler. So whats everyones opinion?


----------



## Gun Dog (Dec 24, 2015)

Don't step in the hole, and take your time walking. Carry some essentials on your person at all times. 

I roam my family property by myself, 200+ acres Neighbors are about 1/2 mile away at a minimum. It is fully of thicket, ravines, elevation changes, and all sorts of ways to hurt yourself.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I used to hunt alone on a few hundred thousand acres of public land for 4-7 days straight thru. If that's your opportunity take it. I try go with more newbies these days. But I have no problem hunting alone on public lands across the US.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I enjoy being at the ranch by myself.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

My dad is 80 years old in 2 days.. He is at the ranch alone now on 14000 acres.. He is running snared as I type.. I worry about him but it's what he lives.. I like being on the ranch alone as well. Not to many places left you get to realy be by your self. What better place than the deer lease!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

IDK, I have mixed feelings. 1. Last year I hunt on beautiful West Texas 32,000 acre ranch. Our 1300 acre section was at the back of the ranch about 5 miles from the gate, road, and ranch house. Our pasture was no big deal, but to get to the back of one of our sections we had to to go 3 miles back down the road then a mile back and cross at another gate. The roads were no big deals, but if you had to go down in a canyon to haul a deer out, hike, or whatever, and broke an ankle, slipped, fell, got knocked out, or whatever, the buzzards will pin point you for the search party. 

The ranch I hunt on this year is a lot more hardy. Small, no canyons, and the rancher is a great guy and there all the time. 

Bottom line is, the West Texas ,I think I would keep a log of what pasture or section you plan on going to and check in nightly, hopefully with a cell phone with the wife, buddy, rancher, or whoever, if your really back in the boonies.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Love it. Just got back a little bit ago without the wife. Let me go yesterday and not be home for Christmas Eve. Small place so not much chance of getting in to much trouble and no one else hunts out there so if I'm not alone, which is often and I like it, my wife's with me.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If I had to hunt by myself all the time,and camp by myself....I'd quit going....I enjoy being by myself....but.....the main fun is being with my son and grandsons and sharing the campfire stories and daily experiences with them. I can buy meat at Krogers a lot cheaper than maintaining a deer lease.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hunting Alone*

I'm getting use to it. I would prefer not to but my flexible schedule does not fit most. I did have a problem several years ago when I passed out on a ladder and hit my head and had a concussion. I guess the worst that can happen if you get knocked out is that the buzzards find you first. The first thing they do is peck your eyes out, blinding you and rendering you defenseless. Then they proceed to peck out your rectum where there is an abundance of blood vessels and you quickly bleed to death. After that they proceed to tear your flesh off of your bones with the help of more of their kind. All I can say is wear two pair of thick fabric pants with a good, tight belt at all times!!!!!


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Did it a few times when i was younger. Felt weird being there for a week and no one around for miles. Felt like i was back in the 1800's. Now being older make sure atleast one more there now.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I go when I can go. Sometimes other folks are there and most of the time my son goes with me. If I end up down there alone, that is fine too. I just spent 4 days at the lease hunting all alone. I saw more mature bucks over those 4 days than the rest of the season combined. They were moving good and I was able to go as early and stay as late as I wanted. I think I have made 3 or 4 trips down since October 1 where I was the only person in camp.

The downside is that hanging out in camp isn't as much fun. But I do get lots of reading and sleeping done and meals are not a big production.

I just take a few precautions that I might not take when there are a bunch of folks down. I carry my pistol everywhere, make sure I keep my cell phone charged and in my pocket, mark on the map in camp where I am going, lock my rv door at night, etc.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Lol. I thought the raccoons ate your back side.*



steverino said:


> I'm getting use to it. I would prefer not to but my flexible schedule does not fit most. I did have a problem several years ago when I passed out on a ladder and hit my head and had a concussion. I guess the worst that can happen if you get knocked out is that the buzzards find you first. The first thing they do is peck your eyes out, blinding you and rendering you defenseless. Then they proceed to peck out your rectum where there is an abundance of blood vessels and you quickly bleed to death. After that they proceed to tear your flesh off of your bones with the help of more of their kind. All I can say is wear two pair of thick fabric pants with a good, tight belt at all times!!!!!


I will say I hunt more now by myself than I ever have. Leaving tomorrow for a few days. Another down side is loading a good size deer on your four wheeler.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

If you're concerned get a Sat phone or Spot. I have never felt unconfortable in the remote wilderness on land. 100 miles offshore with the nearest people (other than those on my boat) 30 miles away is a different story.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I used to like going by myself but now I like having others around. To me its know fun to sit in camp by yourself with know one to talk to. If you have truck troubles at least you have a way to get back home.
Earlier this year in North Texas there was a guy who had a heart attack while trying to load a deer. His family came and found him dead next to the deer. Who knows if someone was there with him if he would have made it or not.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I love my wife or kiddos company. I also love to be alone in that manner for days on end. 2, 3, 4, or 5 days alone and it seems your thoughts become louder as you haven't uttered a word in as many days. The sounds of the natural world seem to be amplified.
I never called the wifey or kiddos on my lone weekends, only texts. 
There's no more peaceful place than a few days with no words spoken. Back to nature and its tranquility.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Well I jumped in the truck drove out to the lease. Hope to kill my buck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It doesn't happen very often but I'm there by myself now and then and enjoy it. Not as much as I did when I was younger though since I can't do some of the things I did then by myself anymore.

Just be careful.

TH


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

been hunting by myself for 5 or 6 years now... prefer it that way.. aint gotta worry about shooting the wrong animal, getting ****** if someone else does, worry about having to leave when someone else has to... I come and go as I please no frggin rules to follow or break...I miss the sitting around the campfire BS'ing and all but not having to worry about all the other BS is nice..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Only downside is loading a big animal into the truck alone. Last couple years there is 20,000 dps on the road to the lease, so I don't go alone anymore...lol


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hunted alone most of life alone .Wife now likes to and its great..So its me alone or me and she when she can


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> I enjoy being at the ranch by myself.


 You Make some friends

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

At my lease north of Del Rio, I prefer to have others go along. It's a 1.5hr trip to civilization if you had a medical emergency. The other lease is less than 10 minutes from Johnson City. I won't hesitate to go alone to that one. I enjoy the serenity of going alone, but enjoy the company of the others on the lease as well. One thing is for sure, I tend to not drink as much beer on lone trips!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I go to my property alone most of the time for a nite or two. Cell phone signal is very weak and sometimes not available. I've told my family if they find my body up there someday just know I died doing what I like.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

Hunt when I can, best hunts are with the kids - those hunts are special and irreplaceable. Also special is hunting with family or good buddies, not only are those hunts special as you get older but are also full of remembrances of good times and experiences past. 

Hunting alone, especially in remote areas is different - I personally find solitude and peace in being alone and look forward to these hunts. Especially when the opportunity to hunt west Texas or the panhandle, slipping out in the darkness with a good book, some snacks and water (in addition to the usual necessary items), and easing along a canyon, setting up and glassing likely spots, napping when I feel like it, reading a bit and just enjoying being alone in the outdoors. Makes you think twice before pulling the trigger, hauling out and loading a deer takes on a whole new dimension, especially as you start to get long in the tooth. Lot more work but you certainly feel you earned what you shot. Never carried a sat phone but have thought about it, especially after a nasty fall a few years ago. Whether in a group or by yourself it's always comforting sitting around a campfire at night, grilling a steak and enjoying an adult beverage. But when alone I tend to hold the drinking to one or two, typically hit the sack earlier and never worry about my snoring keeping anyone awake. 

Different strokes for different folks but I find hunting alone good for my soul. Keeps me closer to God, gives my wife a break from me from time to time and I just plain enjoy it.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*An Idea!*

When a private boat captain wants to go offshore fishing and has no one to go with him he looks on this board for others that want to go fishing or even looks for a buddy boat to accompany him. Why don't we start something similar where we post a spreadsheet of dates we plan to leave and return, the area/ranch we will be hunting, what can be taken, what expenses will be shared and an approximate cost, camp rules that must be observed and maybe even if a release of liability is required. A pre-trip meeting/interview may also be in order. This way we can have someone else around for safety, help/assistance and conversation. You can also meet other 2Coolers that may provide their hunting knowledge and experience to you. They will also help with the expenses. I don't know but it seems like something that may work for some/some instances/occasions. What are your thoughts? I don't want to hijack this thread just add to the discussion. Thanks.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm more comfortable in camp alone for a week than I am at the State Fair for a day.I'd rather have a heart attack while out hunting than be shot in a parking lot.For lots of years I planned some hunts when no one would be there,but most of the time someone would hear I was going and say"hey,me too".


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't mind being at the lease by myself, but I can never shake that feeling of who or what is watching me once it gets dark. I always get that same feeling when walking to the stand at 5am. It's that same kind of feeling that will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

steverino said:


> When a private boat captain wants to go offshore fishing and has no one to go with him he looks on this board for others that want to go fishing or even looks for a buddy boat to accompany him. Why don't we start something similar where we post a spreadsheet of dates we plan to leave and return, the area/ranch we will be hunting, what can be taken, what expenses will be shared and an approximate cost, camp rules that must be observed and maybe even if a release of liability is required. A pre-trip meeting/interview may also be in order. This way we can have someone else around for safety, help/assistance and conversation. You can also meet other 2Coolers that may provide their hunting knowledge and experience to you. They will also help with the expenses. I don't know but it seems like something that may work for some/some instances/occasions. What are your thoughts? I don't want to hijack this thread just add to the discussion. Thanks.


I think it would be a cool idea, at least maybe get to see different parts of the state and maybe make some new friends


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hunting out west, I've had groups of illegals walk up to me and ask for a cigarette. Quite unnerving in the middle of nowhere when you thought you were by yourself. 

Also had Border Patrol in black fatigues appear out of nowhere shortly after daylight one morning.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm by myself at the lease right now.. I like it. No schedule, no one to discuss who sits where. 
No one to judge me for sitting in my truck right now because I don't feel like getting out in the rain.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I do it but have cell service


----------



## Gun Dog (Dec 24, 2015)

Very cool posts here about the different leases / land everyone hunts on. 

Be safe out there.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I always loved being alone at the lease. I would tend to stay in the stand a lot longer, just because why go back to camp, nobody was there. A lot of times I would take lunch, a book, get in the stand before light and stay until last light. Or if you feel like it, just stay in bed in the morning. A warm bed on a damp cold morning feels pretty good. Nobody to tell you any different. Just do what your want.

Sitting in front of a fire at night. cooking a steak and baking a potato, while having a cold one or two, gives a lot of time to reflect on all the blessings in life. I wish I had the opportunity to do it again.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> I always loved being alone at the lease. I would tend to stay in the stand a lot longer, just because why go back to camp, nobody was there. A lot of times I would take lunch, a book, get in the stand before light and stay until last light. Or if you feel like it, just stay in bed in the morning. A warm bed on a damp cold morning feels pretty good. Nobody to tell you any different. Just do what your want.
> 
> Sitting in front of a fire at night. cooking a steak and baking a potato, while having a cold one or two, gives a lot of time to reflect on all the blessings in life. I wish I had the opportunity to do it again.


I'm going to try my dangdest to have that opportunity again this year.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I love going alone.When my three boys come with me (99% of the time) it's dad this and hey dad that! can't catch a moment of silence with them...lol.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I hunt family property almost always alone. Two of my daughters like to hunt so they will come up one or two times during the season to hunt with me. Both of them got a deer this year. My father is up in age and I try to be there or make sure someone will be there with him when he goes. Nearest medical help is at least an hour away. I took a fall a few months ago and hit my head on a trailer on the way down. Knocked me out. Thank goodness my dad was there to get me to the hospital. After 2 hours of getting stitched up I was out of there. Now when I'm by myself I stay very alert while doing different tasks around the ranch. I'll be headed to the ranch after lunch today to finish out my deer season. I do love being there alone and will continue to do so. Neighbors swing by for a beer or two daily so I think I'm pretty safe in regards to rectum eating buzzards. Do they make underwear to prevent things like that from happening? 

Enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

When I was deer hunting a lot I used to take a weeks vacation opening week of the season every year. After opening weekend I had the lease all to myself for the week. Every day I roamed a different part of the lease. By the next weekend I knew every inch of the lease. It was great being able to do that.
But two incidents changed my mind on that plan.
First was a very close encounter with a cotton mouth. Being all alone and a half mile from my 4 wheeler and almost being bitten. That would not have turned out good.
Second was weather related. A week of solid rain opening week which caused all the creeks to rise. We did not have electricity or running water on our lease. My ice supply was about gone and food was running low. At 1 AM on Friday morning I suddenly awoke to the fact that I would be trapped in this lease until the creeks went down. I packed up quickly and headed out in a torrential down pour. Crossed first creek with water to the floorboards. Got to the second creek and had to really make my self want to cross it. Water coming over the bridge like a rapid. Sucked it up and made the run, water was literally coming over the hood before I got to the other side.
Luckily I made it across to high ground. The guys on the lease next to me couldn't get out until the next Tuesday.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Et Tu Shooter!*

I feel your pain!!!! In the Medieval days they had metal chastity belts so just turn them around! You may need help from someone to unlock it when..... OK, you get my drift!!!! Good luck and be safe!

P.S.- I also had a fall and it was over an hour drive to the hospital in Kerrville from Rocksprings.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Get one of these to help in the loading of your deer.
I got one this year and it works. I don't have a pickup, so I needed another vehicle to put the deer onto. But it worked. If I only had my ATV, I would try to get the deer onto my back platform.
B.D

*500 lb Capacity Deluxe Hitch-Mounted Deer Hoist with Swivel & Gambrel by Kill Shot*

500 lb Capacity Deluxe Hitch-Mounted Deer Hoist with Swivel & Gambrel by Kill Shot
 
Zoom










5 Star
56 Reviews | Write a Review

http://www.discountramps.com/#http://www.discountramps.com/#http://www.discountramps.com/#http://www.discountramps.com/#http://www.discountramps.com/#http://www.discountramps.com/#http://www.discountramps.com/#48

Item #: DEER-HOIST-SWIVEL 
Price: *$159.99*

Standard Shipping: $30.00

Status: Ships today! 
Quantity:

Add to Cart


















Overview 
Specs 
More Info 
Image Gallery 
Reviews


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Have one of those as well for the UTV. You have to make sure you keep the double nuts wrenched tight between animals or travel or the crank will strip where it connects to the ratchet. It's made out of pretty thin metal. The rest of that model is pretty stout for $160.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Monday morning I shot an 8 point buck right around 7 am. I knew I hit him. I saw him buck and then he bolted for the fence and jumped it into our next pasture. (Turned out to be the WORST shot I have ever made.) I did not like the way he bolted and jumped the fence and I never heard him fall or heard him collapse. I waited for about 20 mins and started looking. I found some white hair where he was standing, but no blood. I looked and tried to track him and found a few fresh prints (it had been raining the night before) but never found a drop of blood or any more hair. I looked for 2 and half hours and went back to camp, made some breakfast and called the rancher to let him know that I think I had wounded a deer and so forth. He suggested I shoot my gun and he would make a ride out to the pasture and we would look again.

I shot my gun which was dead on. The rancher was with me and said, lets go find your deer. Long story short we looked for another hour and half and he said lets make one last pass on the other side of a creek and told me to take the low side and he would take the high. Well about 200 yards into that walk I found my deer and the edge of the creek on a short but steep slope. He was gut shot and I dispatched right there. 

Luckily the rancher came out to help me look and helped me drag him up that slope which was really not that far, but it was steep. We drove our four wheelers through the brush and loaded him up.

It was cold, wet, drizzling, by the time I finished I was BEAT from walking for about four hours looking for my buck. Glad he was there to help me look.

On the side note about that 8 pointer, he was by all means not wall hanger. While I was looking for him I really began to beat myself up on how I did not make a clean kill and all I did was waist a deer because of bad shooting and so forth. But when I found that deer, I was soooo jubilant because now I could give him the respect of enjoying his harvest. I really think the amount of effort I/we put into finding buck will make him one of my finest trophies. 

Note to self***when you have a deer with his nose on the ground and moving make sure you have a better sight picture when applying trigger pressure.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Cool story and glad u recovered him!! Pics or it didn't happen lolol!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^Cool story and glad u recovered him!! Pics or it didn't happen lolol!!


Like I said he is no wall hanger, but this has been a tough season for me, so I am happy.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice buck for sure Hector!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Nice buck for sure Hector!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thanks. D.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice buck, and great that you were able to recover him. The thought of not being able to recover one is a terrible feeling that I have unfortunately experienced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Man, this thread makes me really miss being on a lease. I loved being there by myself, walking and or sitting on a stand 8-10 hours a day not caring if games was seen or taken. Just enjoying a few days and nights alone with my thoughts. Like several said, the thoughts are clearer and stronger when no words are heard or spoken.

Great thread!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I will not go alone. I am on a 2000 acre lease in west Texas with 7 others. Usually everyone is not there at one time. I always try to buddy up with at least one other member when I go. There are too many things that can go wrong from snake bites to falls etc. It is a one hour drive back to civilization. When I am in my pasture I am pretty much alone. My pasture is 300 acres , phones work sometimes. I have been hunting so long now that I enjoy the social aspects of the camp more than killing deer. 

I out fitted my Jeep with a winch on the front to load out animals. Too old to try to dead lift a mature buck or a hog on the front rack.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Well I went to the ranch alone for the first time in many years. It had snowed the day before and when I walked up to my pop up blind, 6 inches of wet snow had colasped it. I propped it up enough to squeeze into a corner and waited for sunrise. It was deafening how quite and still it was. The birds were not even moving this morning. I spotted one of the 3 year old 8 points I wanted to take and squeezed off a shot. It ran off along our property line and died about 50 yards away. I tied on my drag rope and proceeded to drag him to a spot I thought I could drive to. I walked back to my truck and was getting worried things were turning to mush to fast. I got to the deer and turned around then loaded him up. I made it about 50 yards before on my third attempt I buried my rear drivers tire. That's when I had to make the dreaded call to my wife to come get me in her jeep. By the time she got to the ranch it was nothing but muck. We waited 5 days before we went back for my truck and still used 110 feet of straps , chains and come along to get me out of the hole. It was still just muck at the truck.

My wife says I am not allowed to go hunting by myself again. She says I get lazy and stupid when I am by myself. Hard to argue based on recent trip. 

It was a cool hunt though, used my dad's rifle, so he was with me the whole way, likely laughing at my getting stuck.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Stretch said:


> Well I went to the ranch alone for the first time in many years. It had snowed the day before and when I walked up to my pop up blind, 6 inches of wet snow had colasped it. I propped it up enough to squeeze into a corner and waited for sunrise. It was deafening how quite and still it was. The birds were not even moving this morning. I spotted one of the 3 year old 8 points I wanted to take and squeezed off a shot. It ran off along our property line and died about 50 yards away. I tied on my drag rope and proceeded to drag him to a spot I thought I could drive to. I walked back to my truck and was getting worried things were turning to mush to fast. I got to the deer and turned around then loaded him up. I made it about 50 yards before on my third attempt I buried my rear drivers tire. That's when I had to make the dreaded call to my wife to come get me in her jeep. By the time she got to the ranch it was nothing but muck. We waited 5 days before we went back for my truck and still used 110 feet of straps , chains and come along to get me out of the hole. It was still just muck at the truck.
> 
> My wife says I am not allowed to go hunting by myself again. She says I get lazy and stupid when I am by myself. Hard to argue based on recent trip.
> 
> It was a cool hunt though, used my dad's rifle, so he was with me the whole way, likely laughing at my getting stuck.


How far the wife have to drive?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Stretch!*

You are a wise and fortunate man! Wise because of your honesty and truthfulness and fortunate to have a wife like yours! She came and rescued you, usually it's the other way around!


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Daddy- she drove about 40 miles to get to me.

Steve- I am a very fortunate man indeed.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about going to the lease alone. On one hand it is nice to have the 5600 acres to myself so I can do some slip hunting, corn the roads etc. that you normally can't do when the camp is full. On the other hand it is a little creepy when the border patrol comes roaring onto the place in pursuit of a group of 10-12 illegals. There are also the thoughts that run through your mind when walking in or out from a hunt in the dark about the mountain lions that are known to be on the property! The owner of the ranch is often at his place in Mexico and help can be a long ways away if you need it.


----------

